# Energy Audit



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I know here in the great white north we can have an energy audit done then get a rebate from the gov't to update windows and insulation.
Has anyone gone ahead with this, wife n I we be calling someone in shortly? 
L8R RR


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't know how it works up yonder there, but done all the time round here. Some contractors get the rebate back from the power company an do the work fer lots less then it would be without em.

Perty good deal really. Just make sure ya work with a repuatable contractor.


----------

